# Récupérer les photos d'iCloud vers nouvel imac



## chichinou (7 Juin 2017)

Bonjour, je viens de changer mon MacBook Pro contre un IMac, je pensais qu'en me connectant à iTunes toutes mes photos reviendraient par iCloud, mais non j'ai 23 photos au lieu de 1600!!!, j'ai essayé de me connecter à iCloud mais là aussi il ne m'affiche que 23 photos alors que je paie 0,99 € par mois pour tout sauvegarder?, j'ai dû me tromper de manip, quelqu'un peut il m'indiquer le chemin à suivre pour récupérer mes documents? ( ils y sont forcément car j'ai 1624 photos sur l'iPad...cordialement


----------



## guytoon48 (9 Juin 2017)

1624 photos sur la pellicule ou flux de photos?


----------



## chichinou (10 Juin 2017)

guytoon48 a dit:


> 1624 photos sur la pellicule ou flux de photos?


Sur l'iPad Mon flux de photo est activé mais vide, la plupart sont justement des photos non supprimables ni modifiables venues d.icloud  car prises avec iPhone, ou provenant de messages et du net...elles étaient sur le MacBook mais j'ai pas pu faire de "transfert" entre les 2 appareils, je pensais que comme je paie iCloud elles allaient revenir à la première connexion...mais non


----------



## chichinou (10 Juin 2017)

guytoon48 a dit:


> 1624 photos sur la pellicule ou flux de photos?



En fait elles se sont réparties sur plusieurs dossiers : portraits, panoramas, vidéos, etc...mais le flux est vide, c.est un iPad 3 mini où je stocke toutes les photos pour les voir en + grand que sur iphone5


----------

